

Ask HN: Finding clients as a remote team - erikschoster

I&#x27;ve just started a small team with other remote developers that I&#x27;ve enjoyed working with on other teams in the past. We&#x27;re really excited about the idea of working together regularly and between all of us are well suited to taking on large full-stack projects.<p>Most of the contacts we have from our work individually are clients that are typically looking to supplement an existing or in-house team, or clients looking for work on smaller projects that don&#x27;t need a team. It&#x27;s becoming clear that looking for clients as a team is a different thing altogether, but is that totally off-base?<p>Searching HN on the subject yielded this well-curated resource for remote work, but much of it seems oriented toward individuals rather than teams:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lukasz-madon&#x2F;awesome-remote-job&#x2F;<p>Any advice from others who have already gone through this process would be much appreciated!
======
chovy
Checkout [http://offsite.careers](http://offsite.careers) and
[http://gun.io](http://gun.io)

